# No sex since 1955



## jokensmoken (Jun 9, 2019)

So, at a big military gala a young attractive woman notices the Sargent Major standing stoically against one wall with a stern look on his face.
She approaches him and attempts to strike up a conversation.
His gruff manner prompted her to inform him he needed to "lighten up" and "relax" a little...
She said "you know, life is too short to be so serious all the time. By the looks of all your medals and stuff it seems you've been more than serious enough"
She then asks "when was the last time you were with a woman"?
He says "pardon me mam, I'm with you now arent i"?
She says "no, I mean, when was the last time you got, you know, um laid"?
The Sargent Major says "1955 mam"
She says "oh my" and takes him by the arm and leads him to the coat room to help him "lighten up" and "relax" a bit.
45 minutes later as the young woman is covered in sweat, totally exhausted and leaning on the sargent majors bare chest breathing heavily she says
"You say it's been since 1955 since you've done this, I must say you sure havent lost you touch in all that time
He questions "All that time mam...I'm sure I dont understand...its only 2230...
Ya gotta love military time.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 9, 2019)

These jokes are classic joken!


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 9, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> These jokes are classic joken!


It's where the nick name joken came from


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 10, 2019)

Cracked my wife up, too!


----------

